# BR: Abgezockte Handy-Benutzer – Datenklau mit Mobiltelefonen



## Reinhard (10 Juni 2004)

Einzelheiten unter:

http://www.br-online.de/bayern-heute/sendungen/zeitspiegel/index.xml


----------



## Reinhard (15 Juni 2004)

Weitere Info unter:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48216


----------

